# sotto il portone



## zipp404

Parrà una domanda sciocca, ma non capisco molto bene che cosa s'intende esattamente con '*sotto il portone*' nella seguente frase.  Un poliziotto parla a una donna, amante  del capo di  una gang:

Non ho neppuro bisogno di lei, il suo amico non vendendola tornare a casa dirà:  dove è la mia bambina, dove è la mia Opel bianca? E verrà a cercarla qui, e a me basta stare qui ad aspettare ...  perché lui arrivi qui, per la Opel, 
e poi anche per lei, e io la sua Opel la lascio qui *sotto il portone*, con un collega appostato, lui arriva e noi lo prendiamo.

*sotto il porton*e: significherà i*n prossimità del portone*?

_Grazie!_


----------



## Blackman

Si, parcheggiata vicino al portone d'ingresso.


----------



## zipp404

Ciao, Blackman.  _Grazie_.


----------



## Anaiss

Ciao Zipp, 
un suggerimento...
l'uso della preposizione "sotto" mi fa pensare che l'edificio sia un condominio: al piano terra c'è il portone di ingresso, dunque il "sotto" sarebbe dal punto di vista della prospettiva dell'edificio.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ma allora, Anaiss, come la vedi "sotto le ferie, le feste, ecc..."


----------



## alessioct

E tipico in italiano usare "sotto" per significare "nei pressi", "in prossimità", "durante". 
Essere sotto esami, sotto accusa. 
Sotto con lo studio.

Ciaoo


----------



## Necsus

A mio avviso, in realtà, _sotto_ può avere il significato di _'in prossimità'_ solo quando ha valore temporale [in prossimità del Natale], quando invece ha valore locativo indica comunque qualcosa che è in posizione inferiore, anche se vicino. A parte in locuzioni cristallzzate come ad esempio _sotto costa_ o _farsi sotto_.


----------



## giovannino

Mi sembra che il Treccani spieghi molto bene quest'uso di _sotto:_

_in altri [casi] indica solo vicinanza, ma intendendosi di solito che il luogo a cui si è vicini sia più alto_


----------



## marco.cur

Anaiss said:


> il "sotto" sarebbe dal punto di vista della prospettiva dell'edificio.


Esatto, anche quando si tratta del portone di una casa al piano terra.
Sotto casa, sotto il portone, sotto la finestra: i punti di riferimento sono il prospetto della casa o del portone o della finestra e il punto dove staziona la persona, cioè dove poggiano i piedi.


----------



## matoupaschat

Molto interessante tutto questo, grazie !


----------



## zipp404

Grazie tante, ma scusate, non ho ben capito le frasi di (*1*) Anaiss e (*2*) marco.cur:

(*1*) il "sotto" sarebbe dal punto di vista della prospettiva dell'edificio.
(*2*) Esatto, anche quando si tratta del portone di una casa al piano terra. Sotto casa, sotto il portone, sotto la finestra: i punti di riferimento sono il prospetto della casa o del portone o della finestra e il punto dove staziona la persona, cioè dove poggiano i piedi.

Volete dire ciò che segnala il Treccani?:

*1. c.* In alcuni casi, indica luogo situato ai piedi d'un altro: _i Greci combatterono a lungo sotto le mura di Troia; c'era un'ampia valle sotto il castello; abbiamo il lago proprio sotto casa nostra; faceva la serenata sotto le finestre della sua bella_; 
*In altri indica solo vicinanza, ma intendendosi di solito che il luogo a cui si è vicini sia più alto, o che ad esso ci si accosti venendo dal basso*: _si fermò con la barca sotto la riva_.

La spiegazione del Treccani mi fa venire in mente un'auto parcheggiata *sotto * o davanti a un palazzo con un portone d'ingresso a cui ci si accosti o per cui ci si entri nell'edificio salendo una scala, più o meno come quello in quest'immagine.  

http://clasticdetritus.files.wordpress.com/2007/09/brooklyn_brownstones.jpg

Mi sbaglio _?_

_Grazie!_


----------



## marco.cur

Ai piedi del portone. Non vicino, p.es. dall'altra parte della strada o un metro più avanti o un metro più indietro.

Quindi, rispetto all'intera sagoma del portone (alto, mettiamo, due metri),  il punto (sul terreno) dove sta la macchina è sotto il portone.


----------



## zipp404

Chiarissimo.  

Riguardo alla prospettiva, quando dite che  
(*1*) "il 'sotto' sarebbe dal punto di vista della prospettiva dell'edificio, 
e che (*2*) "Sotto casa, sotto il portone, sotto la finestra: i punti di riferimento sono il prospetto della casa o del portone o della finestra e il punto dove staziona la persona, cioè dove poggiano i piedi."

volete dire che la costruzione  'sotto + sostantivo' in questo caso sotttintende *il punto di vista della prospettiva di una persona che nel momento di parlare si trova di sopra*, sia in una stanza o a una finestra guardando in basso _*?*_, 
cioè il luogo, punto di vista dove si trova la persona CHI PARLA o RACCONTA è un punto più alto di quello del sostantivo retto dalla preposizione.


----------



## Giorgino

zipp404 said:


> Chiarissimo.
> 
> Riguardo alla prospettiva, quando dite che
> (*1*) "il 'sotto' sarebbe dal punto di vista della prospettiva dell'edificio,
> e che (*2*) "Sotto casa, sotto il portone, sotto la finestra: i punti di riferimento sono il prospetto della casa o del portone o della finestra e il punto dove staziona la persona, cioè dove poggiano i piedi."
> 
> volete dire che la costruzione  'sotto + sostantivo' in questo caso sotttintende *il punto di vista della prospettiva di una persona che nel momento di parlare si trova di sopra*, sia in una stanza o a una finestra guardando in basso _*?*_,
> cioè il luogo, punto di vista dove si trova la persona CHI PARLA o RACCONTA è un punto più alto di quello del sostantivo retto dalla preposizione.



Non è tanto il punto di vista di chi sta parlando, perché se così fosse chi sta sopra e chi sta sotto la modificherebbero per accordarla alla loro prospettiva.
Ma siamo tutti d'accordo che se sto parlando e dico: "ho il supermercato proprio sotto casa", non significa necessariamente che in questo momento sono a casa, o in un luogo più alto del supermercato. Posso essere benissimo da un'altra parte. In questo caso significa semplicemente che che il supermercato si trova al di sotto della casa, indipendenemente dal punto di vista di chi parla.

Parlando dell'ipotetica serenata, mi sembra che le cose non cambino: da qualsiasi punto di vista la si consideri la serenata resta "sotto la finestra".

Sinceramente, però, di tutti gli usi che avete citato, quello più strano e improbabile mi pare proprio "sotto il portone". Di solito con "sotto" si usa un termine che indica un edificio, qualcosa *di fianco al quale* sia possibile compiere la data azione: sappiamo tutti che se dico che parcheggio sotto la chiesa indica che sto parcheggiando *di fianco alla chiesa*, nelle sue più prossime vicinanze. 

In questo caso io la intenderei "di fianco al portone", ma come dicevo resto comunque abbastanza perplesso di fronte a questa particolare combinazione.


----------



## Anaiss

Giorgino said:
			
		

> Sinceramente, però, di tutti gli usi che avete citato,  quello più strano  e improbabile mi pare proprio "sotto il portone".Di solito con "sotto"  si usa un termine che indica un edificio, qualcosa *di fianco al  quale* sia possibile compiere la data azione: sappiamo tutti  che se  dico che parcheggio sotto la chiesa indica che sto parcheggiando *di  fianco alla chiesa*, nelle sue più prossime vicinanze.


Personalmente non riesco ad essere del tutto categorica, nel considerarlo _improbabile_.
_Di solito con "sotto"  si usa un termine che indica un edificio, qualcosa *di fianco al  quale* sia possibile compiere la data azione: _
 per te sarebbe "irregolare" anche "sotto la  finestra" dunque?


			
				zipp404 said:
			
		

> La spiegazione del Treccani mi fa venire in mente un'auto parcheggiata *sotto   * o davanti a un palazzo con un portone d'ingresso a cui ci si  accosti o per cui ci si entri nell'edificio salendo una scala, più o  meno come quello in quest'immagine.
> http://clasticdetritus.files.wordpre...rownstones.jpg
> Mi sbaglio _?_
> _Grazie!_


Mmm, non saprei, in  Italia non mi sembrano comuni abitazioni come queste, le ho viste  sopratutto in film americani...
Ecco qualche immagine forse più  familiare:
1,  2, 3,  4



			
				zipp404 said:
			
		

> volete  dire che la costruzione  'sotto + sostantivo' in questo caso  sotttintende *il punto di vista della prospettiva di una persona che  nel momento di parlare si trova di sopra*, sia in una stanza o a una  finestra guardando in basso _*?*_,
> cioè il luogo, punto di vista dove si trova la persona CHI PARLA o  RACCONTA è un punto più alto di quello del sostantivo retto dalla  preposizione.


La situazione che descrivi è _facoltativa_,  non necessariamente mi trovo in uno dei piani superiori (come diceva  Giorgino).
La prospettiva di base è quella dell'edificio. 
Ad  esempio stiamo parlando di un condominio di 5 piani, al livello più basso c'è il portone.
Il  portone ha una _posizione inferiore_ (citando Necsus) rispetto ai  piani che compongono l'intero edificio. Dunque posso dirti "Ho parcheggiato sotto il portone".
Spero di essermi spiegata un  po' meglio...


----------



## Giorgino

Anaiss said:


> per te sarebbe "irregolare" anche "sotto la  finestra" dunque?



Sinceramente, abbastanza. Ma qui si ritorna al discorso che la percezione della lingua non è la stessa nemmeno per tutti i madrelingua, e quindi alcune espressioni che sono orecchiate come del tutto naturali e valide per alcuni parlanti sono ai limiti dell'accettabilità per altri.

Sto cercando di immaginare a tutti i possibili contesti in cui "sotto il portone", "sotto la finestra", e immagino anche cose come "sotto la porta" mi possano suonare buone, ma per ora non sono riuscito a trovarli. Magari sono io che adesso non riesco a farmele venire in mente però!  Ci ripenserò.


----------



## marco.cur

La discussione si complica.

Come ho detto prima, sotto il portone in questo caso significa a ridosso del portone, nel senso di "ai piedi del portone", in altre parole più vicino possibile al portone.

"Sotto" è rispetto alla parte più alta del portone, non a una persona che guarda dalla soglia del portone.


----------



## zipp404

Il significato, il 'cornice' è chiaro adesso.  Grazie.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Cari tutti,
per capire appieno tutta la forza dei regionalismi, municipalismi e tutti gli altri -ismi, vi dirò che la prima immagine ispiratami dal brano è stata quella di una macchina *all'interno* del vano d'ingresso d'una casa, colle due ante del portone aperte (o chiuse di notte):una forma di ricovero o di garage, se vogliamo.
Pensate un po'.
GS
PS Per non dire delle numerose volte in cui il nonno andava a redarguire la zia che si attardava con un giovanotto sotto il portone (cioè sempre *all'interno* del portone principale, ma in posizione non visibile...)


----------

